# معادلات اكسيل تحفه (vertical curve , super elevation ...... ) وغيرها كتير وشرحها فيديو



## hosh123 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخوانى الأعزاء بإذن الله خلال هذا الموضوع سيتم رفع مجموعه من معادلات الأكسيل البسيطه جداااااااا
والتى تغطى مجموعه من الموضوعات مثل :
Vertical curve , super elevation , straight levels , وغيرها من الموضوعات المفيدة فى عملنا وبإذن الله سيتم شرح كل معادله من خلال ملف فيديو لها .
ومن لديه موضوع ما فى عملنا ويريد أن يصمم له معادله اكسيل فيسعدنى أن أحاول أن اصممها له واشرحها له بإذن الله .
ومنتظر ردودكم بعد تجربه المعادلات . وإذا ظهرت أى مشكله فيها أن على أستعداد تام لحلها بإذن الله . 
سيتم وضع كل معادله و ملف الفيديو الخاص بها فى ملف واحد وسيتم رفعهم جميعاً على رابط واحد لتسهيل عمليه الوصول إليهم
وسنبدأ بإذن الله بمعادله :
Super elevation
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html

​


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
مجهود جيد
وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## hemaxplode (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم عبادى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهزوه (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روني اوسو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## hosh123 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكر الجميع على تفاعلكم وردودكم الجميله وبإذن الله سيتم إضافه معادلتين غداً الثلاثاء


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafammy (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## faisal aburaya (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور


----------



## mohie sad (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور أخى الكريمعلى تلك المشاركة الجميلة ونتمنى لك الزيادة فى الخير


----------



## hosh123 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

تم إضافه معادلتين جديدتين هما :
VERTICAL CURVE
STRAIGHT LEVELS

على نفس الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html​


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي hosh123
شكرا لك على جهودك
لي ملاحظة بسيطة وأعتقد انها ليست صعبة بالنسبة لك
وهي ان المحطات دائما تكتب هكذا مثلا 000+1 أو 124.36+4 وهكذا وليس 1000 أو 4124.36
علما بأني سبق أن صممت برنامج Vertical Curve , ومن ضمنه ال straight
على الاكسل ويشمل أيضا أعلى وأخفض نقطة بالمنحنى العمودي
تحياتي لك والهدف الفائدة للجميع​


----------



## hosh123 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الكريم عزمى حماد 
لقد قمت بالفعل بتنزيل وفتح الملف الخاص بال veritcal curve الخاص بك ووجدت انه يتم كتابه المحطات بنفس الطريقه فى المعادله الخاصه بى .أى 1000 وليست 000+1 .
وعموما أنا اشكرك على ملاحظتك لتلك النقطه وسيتم تعديلها بإذن الله . وكذلك سيتم إضافه أعلى وأخفض نقطه بالمنحنى وكذلك المعاملات الأخرى الخاصه بالمنحنى
وإعاده إنزالها فى ملف جديد .


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من المواضيع القيمة


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي hosh123 العزيز
نشكرك على هذه المعادلات القيمة وارى ان تكون مفتوحة لتعم الفائدة وغير مشفرة ليتم التعديل فيها بما وادخال التطويرات عليها ... مرة اخرى اشكرك على هذه المعادلات


----------



## hosh123 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أود ان اشكر الجميع على الردود الجميله والتشجيع المفيد 
وأما بخصوص التشفير للمعادلات والذى أشار اليه الاخ ياسر فمن رأيى انه يجب عمل ذلك لوجود مجموعه من المعادلات المعقده وأى تعديل فيها يؤثر على النواتج كلها فى أغلب الحالات .لذا وجب قفلها .
ولك اذا اردت تعديل أو إضافه أى شىء على المعادله أنا تحت امرك .
وبإذن الله سأقوم بشرح كيفيه استخدام برنامج الأكسيل فى عملنا المساحى (دورة أكسيل صغيرة ) إذا اردتم ذلك وسيكون فى موضوع منفصل .​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير
ونتمنى عليك تسجيل الدوره في الاكسل وكيف تتم برمجة المعادلات
وجعله الله في كتاب حسناتك


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله اخي و شكرا للمنتدى الحبيب


----------



## ST.ENG (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## ST.ENG (7 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## fhamm (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم ودائما الي الامام ومن نصر الي نصر في ايام اعياد النصر وهكذا نحن علي الدرب نمشي لنصل الي المحطة الرئيسية الا وهي القدس ويوم نصل فساكون اول صاحب اوتوبيسات تحمل عشاق تراب الاقصي لزيارته والتمتع بالمكان الذي وعدنا الله في كتابه العزيز بانه سيكون لنا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## almomani (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً بانتظار الباقي


----------



## ROUDS (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
بالفعل موضوع مفيد 
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## hosh123 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أود أن اشكر الجميع على التفاعل وأتمنى ان تكون المعادلات نالت إعجابكم وتكون ذات إفادة لكم 

لقد تم إضافه المعادله الخاصه بإدخال البيانات الى برنامج ال EARTH WORK :

EARTH WORK INPUT FILE

على نفس الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html

وجارى رفع معادله استخدام الملف الناتج من البرنامج وإستخدامه فى رسم القطاعات على ال AUTOCAD 
CROSS SECTIONS FROM EARTH WORK TO AUTOCAD 

وشرح طريقه الرسم كامله​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد75 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والخفيفة وسريعة التحميل


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​ ​


----------



## منعم على (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## hosh123 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

تم رفع معادله استخدام الملف الناتج من البرنامج وإستخدامه فى رسم القطاعات على ال autocad 

cross sections from earth work to autocad 

وشرح طريقه الرسم كامله

الشرح على جزئين الأول لرسم القطاع التصميمى وشرح المعادله بالتفصيل

والثانى لرسم قطاعات الأرض الطبيعيه و تنسيق القطاعات فى برنامج الــ AUTOCAD

على نفس الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html?rnd=98


----------



## علاء مشتاق (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lidco (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks thanks


----------



## mostafammy (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

​ مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## riccog76 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ هشام انا سمعت الدرس الاول في رسم المقاطع علي الاتوكاد 
بصراحة انت خبير في الاكسل 
جاري تحميل وسماع باقي الدروس 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
موضوعك رائع اخ هشام


----------



## hosh123 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم ( م. اشرف ) حقيقى والله أنا سعيد جدا بمرورك الكريم على موضوعى ورأيك الرائع فيه وأرجو ان باقى المعادلات تكون ذات إفادة ولو قليله لك وللأخوة الأعزاء فى المنتدى وبإذن الله يوجد المزيد من المعادلات والتى سوف أرفعها قريبا جدا ....​


----------



## ضرغام المساح (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## عبدومحمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فالكون (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الدبس (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وين يا خالي المعادلات .....والله ما انا شايف اشي ..........على كل حال شكرا جزيلا....لو تعملها بملف مضغوط.وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أشكر الجميع على الردود الرائعه والتى تحمسنى وتجعلنى أقوم بعمل المزيد والمزيد بإذن الله 
ورداً على أخى علي الدبس والذى لم يجد المعادلات ستجد رابط فى أول صفحه به كل المعادلات محمله على موقع الفورشيرد كل معادله مرفق معها الفيديو الخاص بها بداخل ملف مضغوط وإذا وجدت أى مشكله انا تحت امرك


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وبإذن الله يوم الجمعه يتم رفع 3 معادلات قويه جداُ لعلها تروق لكم بالشرح فيديو


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

[اخي هشام حقيقي معادلاتك وفرت علي وقت في العمل جزاك الله خيرا
وانا نزلت كل المعادلات الي تاريخ الامس 
ولكن عندي تعديل وان كنت هثقل عليك
في حاله التعامل مع الايرث وورك القديم يتم رسم المقاطع بهذه الطريقة ممتاز ولكن احيانا تاتي البيانات من الموقع
مثلا بيانات قطع اريد ان ادمج بينها وبين مقاطع الايرث وورك بدون تحويل الرفع الي هيئه الايرث وورك 
بمعني عندي station offset elevation انا عاوز اضغط علي الذر المبروك باسم الله بعدها يضاف خانة بين 
كل محطة اتوماتيك وبعدها نسخ معادلة ucs بدون المرور علي هيئه الايرث وورك القديمة هذا اولا 
ثانيا نكتب الاوفسيت والمنسوب علي كل نقطة وانا فكرتي ندمج ما بين الليسب wcord وما بين معادلاتنا بحيث 
عند اللصق يرسم ويكتب النقاط كاحداثيات 
والصف عمودي افضل عندي عشان بيوفر مساحة عند حساب الكميات 
وعندي الملف اعددته بخلفيتي المتواضعة في الاكسل ادرسه ولو عاوز مزيد توضيح هوضح لك 
انا متاكد انك هتعمل منه ملف رائع وكل ملفاتك رائعة 
معلهش طولت عليك اخويا هشام



مشاهدة المرفق 479+850-480+475.rar


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخى العزيز م.أشرف لقد توصلت الى المعادله المطلوبه ولكنى محتاج الليسب عشان مش عندى وبإذن الله يوم الجمعه قبل الصلاة تكون مرفوعه على النت لظروف أنشغالى اليوم الخميس ..


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي هشام هذا الليسب يتم تفعيله قبل اللصق وكتابة حجم الخط عن طريق كتابة ap في سطر الاوامر


ايضا اخي نريد كتابة الارض الطبيعية وجمعها مع الكرس سيكشن باسهل طريقة متاحة 

ربنا يبارك فيك حقيقي هذه المعادلة انا فكرت في عملها استعاضة عن عمل الاسطح في الاند

ومفيدة لكل من لا يعرفون التعامل مع الاند وربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء 

مشاهدة المرفق WCORD.rar


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ هشام خد راحتك في عمل المعادلة مش علي عجل ربنا يبارك في جهودك الرائعة


----------



## hosh123 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخى المهندس أشرف أنا اسف على التأخير فقد كنت وعدتك بنتزيل المعادله يوم الجمعه ولكن لم يتسنى لى شرحها فيديو لذا فبإذن الله اليوم السبت سأرفعها بالشرح فيديو وأتمنى أنها تكون على المستوى المطلوب ولقد قمت بعمل مجموعه خيارات رائعه بها فبإذن الله تكون أفضل مما تصورت وتكون ذات فائده للجميع وسأقوم بشرحها وتنزيلها فى موضوع جديد خاص برسم القطاعات ....
أعتذر من الأخوة بأنى قد وعدتهم برفع 3 معادلات قويه يوم الجمعه ولم استطيع لظروفى إنشغالى .. ولكن بإذن الله سأقوم برفعهم بعد شرحهم بالفيديو اليوم السبت أو غداً على أقصى تقدير ....
واسف على الإطاله


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم hosh123 على مجهودك المفيد
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وسؤالي لو تكرمت هو : شرح كيف يتم عمل تسجيل الشرح بالفيديو ؟
لأنه عندي مواضيع كثيرة وعاوز اشرحها فيديو وأسجلها
تحياتي لك
​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الكريم عزمى حماد 
البرنامج المستخدم فى عمل شروحات بالفيديو هو CAMTASIA يمكنك تنزيله ويوجد على الموقع الخاص بالبرنامج تعليم فيديو لكيفيه استخدامه ....
أما بالنسبه الى الأخ عبد الباقى الأمين أحب أ ارحب بك فى موضوعى المتواضع وأود أن استأذنك فى استخدام الليسب الخاص بعمل ال profile فى أحد الموضوعات التى سأقوم بإذن الله بشرحها وهى تتحدث عن رسم البروفيل بأى بيانات متاحه (( نقاط x.y.z أو 3d polyline )) وبها بعض المفاجأت الأخرى وسيتم الشرح بطريقتان منها واحده بالليسب والثانيه من خلال الأكسل .. فارجو ان تسمح لى


----------



## hosh123 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

تم عمل الموضوع الخاص برسم القطاعات العرضية وتم إستخدام معادلة اكسيل بسيطة وجميله هتعجبكم أرجو منكم زيارة الموضوع وإبداء رأيكم وده رابط الموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229233.html


----------



## hosh123 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخوانى الأعزاء أأسف لوجود خطأ بسيط فى معادله ال vertical curve ويظهر فى حاله وجود المحطه الأولى بقيمه صفر وتم تعديله الخطأ وسيتم رفع المعادله الصحيحه بإذن الله اليوم 
وأأسف مرة أخرى لهذا الخطأ


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
مجهود رائع وممتاز


----------



## mohie sad (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على التوضيح وننتظر الرفع الاخر


----------



## hosh123 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

تم تعديل معادله ال VERTICAL CURVE وتم دمجها فى معادله أخرى تقوم بحساب البروفيل كاملا 
لزيارة الوضوع الخاص بحساب البروفيل يرجى زيارة الرابط التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232765.html


----------



## osama.abas (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]يارب من فتح رسالتي وقرأها إفتح عليه بركات رزق من السماء[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]ومن نشرها بين العباد فادخله جنتك بغير حساب ولا[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]سابقة عذاب[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]سيدة آيات القران[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]( أعوذ بالله العظيم من الشيطان الرجيم[/font]**[font=&quot]) 
[/font]**[font=&quot]
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ[/font]*[font=&quot]
[/font]*[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]لماذا هي سيدة آي القران ؟[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]هي القاعدة الأساسية للدين لما فيها من توحيد خالص[/font]**[font=&quot]· [/font]**[font=&quot]وهى أشرف آية في القرآن [/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]بها خمسون كلمة[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]وفى كل كلمة خمسون بركه[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]وهى تعدل ثلث القرآن [/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]هي آية جمعت أكثر من 17 أسم من أسماء الله الحسنى[/font]**[font=&quot]..[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]متى نزلت ؟[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]نزلت ليلاً [/font]**[font=&quot]..[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]ولما نزلت خر كل صنم في الدنيا[/font]**[font=&quot] ..[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]وكذلك خر كل ملك في الدنيا، وسقطت التيجان عن رءوسهم[/font]**[font=&quot]..[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]وهربت الشياطين [/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]لماذا سميت أية الكرسي ؟[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]الكرسي هو أساس الحكم وهو رمز الملك[/font]**[font=&quot] .[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]وهى الدالة على الألوهية المطلقة[/font]**[font=&quot]..[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]رفعها الله في بدايتها باسمه ( الله ) وفى نهايتها باسمه ( العلى العظيم[/font]**[font=&quot]([/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]وهى ترفع معها كل من تعلق بها واستمسك بها[/font]**[font=&quot]...[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]ومن حفظها حفظته ورفعته معها إلى أعلى مقام وأسمى منزلة[/font]**[font=&quot] .[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]ماذا قال عنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ؟[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]( [/font]**[font=&quot]وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ لَهَا لِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ تُقَدِّسُ الْمَلِكَ عِنْدَ سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ )[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَنَامٌ وَإِنَّ سَنَامَ الْقُرْآنِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفِيهَا آيَةٌ هِيَ سَيِّدَةُ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ هِيَ [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]آيَةُ الْكُرْسِيِّ[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]هل تعلم فضل أية الكرسي ؟[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]هذه آية أنزلها الله جل ذكره وجعل ثوابها لقارئها عاجلاً واجلاً[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]
فأما في العاجل[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]· [/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot] لمن قرأها فى زوايا بيته الأربع تكون للبيت حارسه وتخرج منه الشيطان[/font]**[font=&quot] .[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]· [/font]**[font=&quot]لمن قرأها ليلا خرج الشيطان من البيت ولا يدخله حتى يصبح و آمنه الله على نفسه [/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]و هي لمن قرأها [/font]**[font=&quot]...[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]في الفراش قبل النوم لنفسه أو لأولاده يحفظهم الله لا يقربهم شيطان حتى يصبحوا ويبعد عنهم الكوابيس والأحلام المزعجة [/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]
أما فى الآجل[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]لمن قرأها دبر كل صلاة يتولى قبض روحه الله ذو الجلال والإكرام [/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]------------[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]( الله )[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]هو اسم الذات العليا ويقال أنه الاسم الأعظم [/font]**[font=&quot].
[/font]**[font=&quot]
وكل الأسماء تابعه إليه على سبيل الوصف ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot])[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]
اسم يتحدى بها الله أن يُسمى به سواه [/font]**[font=&quot]....[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ[/font]**[font=&quot])[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]هي شهادة منا بالتوحيد الخالص ومحلها القلب [/font]**[font=&quot].
[/font]**[font=&quot]
ولقد أرسل الله جميع الأنبياء عليهم السلام برسالة التوحيد[/font]**[font=&quot] ..
[/font]**[font=&quot]
جاء النفي في الأول حتى نتخلى عن الكفر والشرك وننظف قلبنا من جميع الآفات لكي توضع كلمة الله على أساس صحيح طاهر خالي من الدنس [/font]**[font=&quot].
[/font]**[font=&quot]
كل حركة في الحياة تؤدى إلى عمار الأرض فهى عبادة والإيمان القوى يثبت أقوال المؤمن وأفعاله فلا تهتز بعد ذلك مع تقلبات الحياة[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]------------ ---[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته [/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]
اللهم ارحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما أروع هذا العمل ... جزاك الله خيراً*

​


hosh123 قال:


> أود ان اشكر الجميع على الردود الجميله والتشجيع المفيد
> وأما بخصوص التشفير للمعادلات والذى أشار اليه الاخ ياسر فمن رأيى انه يجب عمل ذلك لوجود مجموعه من المعادلات المعقده وأى تعديل فيها يؤثر على النواتج كلها فى أغلب الحالات .لذا وجب قفلها .
> ولك اذا اردت تعديل أو إضافه أى شىء على المعادله أنا تحت امرك .
> وبإذن الله سأقوم بشرح كيفيه استخدام برنامج الأكسيل فى عملنا المساحى (دورة أكسيل صغيرة ) إذا اردتم ذلك وسيكون فى موضوع منفصل .
> ​




أولاً: أنت مهندس رائع
ثانياً: جزاك الله خيراً على علم ينتفع به بإذن الله تعالى
ثالثاً: نادراً ما أرد على مواضيع بالمنتدى و لكن مؤخراً ظهر نجمين (حضرتك و المهندس العظيم أشرف غنيم)
رابعا: دورة الإكسيل (الصغيرة) ابدأ و على بركة الله و الكل فى ميزان حسناتك

أخيراً لا يسعنى إلا أن أطلب من إدارة المنتدى الكريمة تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته
و شاكرين لك أخ هشام و فى انتظار المزيد
 ​


----------



## hosh123 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس علاء الدين 
جزاك الله خيراً على الكلمات الجميله التى كتبتها لى و ربنا يقدرنى على بذل المجهود فى عمل كل ما هو مفيد للأسلام والمسلمين ..
وأشاركك التحيه والتقدير للمهندس الجميل المهندس أشرف غنيم فهو حقيقى شخصيه فريده وتستحق التقدير والأحترام 
وأوعدك بتسجيل دورة الأكسل عند تفرغى لأنى فى الوقت الحالى منتظر ضيف جديد فى عائلتى الصغيرة على وشك القدوم فأدعوا له بالقدوم بالسلامه ....


----------



## sosohoho (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم والله فكرة رائعة اذا كان هناك من يستطيع وضع دورة اكسل للشرح الدوال سنكون شاكرين ... بس ارجو ان تكون من نوع ادفانس ( للمتقدمين) وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بإذن الله الدورة هتكون مختلفه تماما عن أى شرح بالمعنى مش معقده وفى نفس الوقت فيها أساليب وأوامر كتير مهمة جدا ومش معرفه لدى الكثير من الناس وأكيد بإذن الله تكون حاجه مشرفه ومفيده للجميع


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اقترح تجميع كل مواضيعك اخي هشام في موضوع واحد المعادلات وشرح الاكسل 
ونطالب اخواننا بتثبيت الموضوع لفايدته الكبيرة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس علاء الدين اخجلتني من مدحك ربنا يبارك فيك يارب ويكرمك ويجزيك خير 
اخي هشام القلوب عند بعضها وربنا يبارك فيك واسأل الله ان يتم لكم علي خير ويبارك لك في ولدك واهلك 
ويجعله من الصالحين وعونا لك علي الخير وزيادة في حسناتك امين


----------



## garary (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ونطالب اخواننا بتثبيت الموضوع لفائدته الكبيرة.


----------



## mohamedazab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedazab (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يوجد بعض الروابط لم تحمل


----------



## hosh123 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخى mohamedazab لقد جربت الروابط الان ووجدتها تعمل جميعا 

أرجو منك إخبارى أى منهم لا يعمل وانا اجربه فقد يكون العيب من المتصفح الخاص بك .. على العموم ده رابط المواضيع كلها وجربه كده وبلغنى 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأفرحك به وربنا يجعله صالح مطيع الوالدين


----------



## hosh123 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

اّمين 
بارك الله فيك أخى حازم


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أسأل الله أن يرزقك الذرية الصالحةِ
​


----------



## medhat abdo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وبارك عليك ورزقك الحكمة


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى المهندس الفاضل بارك الله لنا فى علمك ورفع قدرك واعزك وازل اعدائك
اطلب منك اخى الفاضل اعادة رفع شرح برنامج earth work لان الرابط مش شغال وانا محتاج اليه كثيراً


----------



## hosh123 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى حسام إذا كنت تقصد شرح الأيرث ورك فستجده بهذا الرابط وهو من شرح المهندس أشرف غنيم

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E-N6iYLH/sharing.html?rnd=86

أما إذا كنت تسأل عن شرح معادلاتى للايرث ورك فى تعمل من نفس رابط المعادلات كلها وهو

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/A6G2w770/sharing.html?&
وإذا لم يعمل معك يبقى العيب من المتصفح الخاص بك فأنصحك بإستخدام google chrome لأن بعض المتصفحات الأخرى لا تعمل مع موقع التنزيل 4 shared


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك خير وياريت تعيد شرح برنامج earth work فيديو باسلوبك الجميل والبسيط لان كل الروابط الخاصة بالشرح مش شغالة


----------



## hosh123 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم حسام انت جربت تغير المتصفح 
لأنى لسه مجربه حالا وكلها شغاله وعلى فكرة أسلوب المهندس أشرف أحلى بكتييييييييييييييير من أسلوبى أنا واخد من أسلوبه كتير والله 
انت بس حاول تانى ولو كده ممكن بإذن الله أحاول أنى ارفعه على موقع تانى بعد أن نستأذن المهندس أشرف...


----------



## atwj_1010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك وعلم فلسطين يبقى مرفوع حياك الله م. ايمن


----------



## حسام بوشكش (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك يا باشمهندس


----------



## حسام بوشكش (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجازيك خير يا باشمهندس فعلا المشكلة كانت فى السيرفر 
لكن ممكن لو انا عايز احسب قطاع عرضى بدون الميول الجانبية يعنى vertical ممكن اعمل ايه


----------



## hosh123 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى حسام 
الحمد لله ان الروابط اشتغلت معاك..
اما بخصوص القطاعات لو انت عايز تحسبها بدون الميول يبقى تظبط قطاعات التصميمى قبل ما تدخلها على المعادله انا حاليا مصمم معادله بتعمل الكاتش بوينت الرأسيه اللى انت بتتكلم عنها وهى بتعمل ايه ؟؟ 
بتعطيها أخر نقطه معلومه فى القطاع التصميمى بدون الميل الجانبى وبتعطيها نقطتين من الأرض الطبيعيه وهى بتحسب نقطه التقاطع الرأسى من خط التصميمى ..
مثال :: 
لو كانت اخر نقطه على التصميمى offset 23.5 , level 425.15
يبقى انت تدخله من الأرض الطبيعيه كلا من النقطتين offset 20 , offset 30 
بالمناسيب بتاعتهم ...
والنتيجه هتلاقيها offset 23.5 مع المنسوب الجديد الناتج من تقاطع الخطين .


----------



## hosh123 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

وارجو انك تدعيلى بإنى أخلص كامل المعادله دى لأنى بظبطها بحيث تعمل كلا من :
الكاتش بوينت الراسيه 
تحديد الارتفاع سوء ردم أو حفر 
تحديد الميول الجانبيه للطريق 
تحديد نقطه الكاتش بوينت فى جوانب الطريق ..
حاليا أنا ولله الحمد أنتهيت من أول 3 أجزاء من المعادله ناقص الجزء الرابع لأنه بيحتاج الى معطيات كتيرة لأنى مضطر أنى اعطي له كل قطاع بمناسيب الأرض الطبيعيه كلها عشان يحدد هو نقطه التقاطع هى عايزة شويه تركيز ..
بس التركيز مش موجود اليومين دول..
على العموم أنت حاول تظبط القطاع التصميمى قبل ما تدخله على المعادله زى ما قلتلك 
ولو ما عرفتش قولى ارفع لك الجزء الأول من المعادله اللى انا بعملها وهو هينفعك ...
أسف على الإطاله ....


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك لك يا اخ هشام انت والاخ حسام وربنا ينفع الجميع 
واحييك علي متابعتك وحرصك علي حل مشاكل الناس اسال الله ان تجد هذه الحسنات يوم القيامة كالجبال 
وربنا يوفقك ويعينك في باقي معادلاتك 
اخوك اشرف


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

علي فكرة انا بعت لك الارض الطبيعية وملف الاكسل والبروفيل مش عارف استقبلتهم ام لا


----------



## hosh123 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أستقبلتهم ولكن يرجى ارسال البروفيل مرة أخرى لأنه مش بيفتح عندى خالص


----------



## garary (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى هشام .
نأمل من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع الخاص بالاخ هشام لانه مفيد جدا للاخوة المهندسين ويعتبر من المواضيع النادر وجودها فى المواقع الهندسية.


----------



## خالد مفيد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hamdy khedawy (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

وانا اؤيد رأي الاخ جراري وارجوا من استاذنا الفاضل دفع الله حمدان تثبيت الموضوع 
لان بجد المعادلات قيمة استفدت منها كتير في شغلي ووفرت علي وقت ومجهود
والاخ هيشرح لنا كيف عمل المعادلات وكيفية استخدام الماكروا في عمل البرامج الهندسية علي الاكسل
والموضوع لسه فيه مشوار طويل بيننا وبين الاخ هشام
وبعد ما يخلص معادلته الحالية عندي له معادلة اخري
فلذلك تبين اهمية الموضوع 
مع التحية


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام البروفيل اشتغل عندك ولا لسه


----------



## garary (2 ديسمبر 2010)

اهمية الموضوع تتطلب التثبيت .....................


----------



## khdawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وبارك الله عليك مبروك المولود وجزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والعرفان لمن كتب حرفا انار به طريق العلم
اضم صوتي الى صوت اخواني ونتمنى من الاداره الكريمه التثبيت
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## ياسر سالمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> أود ان اشكر الجميع على الردود الجميله والتشجيع المفيد
> 
> وأما بخصوص التشفير للمعادلات والذى أشار اليه الاخ ياسر فمن رأيى انه يجب عمل ذلك لوجود مجموعه من المعادلات المعقده وأى تعديل فيها يؤثر على النواتج كلها فى أغلب الحالات .لذا وجب قفلها .
> ولك اذا اردت تعديل أو إضافه أى شىء على المعادله أنا تحت امرك .
> وبإذن الله سأقوم بشرح كيفيه استخدام برنامج الأكسيل فى عملنا المساحى (دورة أكسيل صغيرة ) إذا اردتم ذلك وسيكون فى موضوع منفصل .​


 الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بعلمك الاسلام المسلمين ... فقد استفدت كثيراً من هذه المعادلات واستقدت اكثر من طريقتك فى ادخال البيانات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد ... فاول مرة احس بان الاكسل والاتوكاد توأمين ولدا ليبقى معاً ... فقد سهلت لنا الكثير والكثير وننتظر منك الكثير والكثير ايضاَ فانا لست مساح ولكنى مدنى واستفدت استفادة قصوى لا تتصورها وعملت بطريقتك ما يناسبنى فى عملى والحمد لله كثيراً.


----------



## hosh123 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ياسر سالمان قال:


> الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بعلمك الاسلام المسلمين ... فقد استفدت كثيراً من هذه المعادلات واستقدت اكثر من طريقتك فى ادخال البيانات من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد ... فاول مرة احس بان الاكسل والاتوكاد توأمين ولدا ليبقى معاً ... فقد سهلت لنا الكثير والكثير وننتظر منك الكثير والكثير ايضاَ فانا لست مساح ولكنى مدنى واستفدت استفادة قصوى لا تتصورها وعملت بطريقتك ما يناسبنى فى عملى والحمد لله كثيراً.



السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم ياسر سالمان لقد تأثرت جداً بكلماتك الرقيقه والجميله وأوعدك أنه بإذن الله سأقوم بما هو أفضل وأحسن مما قمت به حتى الأن فانتظر فالآتى أفضل بعون الله .
وكما قلت لك سابقاً بخصوص التشفير فإنى سأشرحه لاحقاً بإذن الله فى دورة الأكسيل وسأشرح كيف قمت ببعض المعادلات الموجودة بين يديك ....


----------



## منال الصادق (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رجاء اريد معرفة استخدام قائمة takeoff في حساب الكميات وكذلك عمل القطاعات العرضية للدوار والتقاطع الثلاثي والرباعي والتقاطعات الحرة*​


----------



## tetos (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخ هشام وربنا يزيدك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Jamal (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## farhan76 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الخالدي1 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 ديسمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم ياسر سالمان لقد تأثرت جداً بكلماتك الرقيقه والجميله وأوعدك أنه بإذن الله سأقوم بما هو أفضل وأحسن مما قمت به حتى الأن فانتظر فالآتى أفضل بعون الله .
> وكما قلت لك سابقاً بخصوص التشفير فإنى سأشرحه لاحقاً بإذن الله فى دورة الأكسيل وسأشرح كيف قمت ببعض المعادلات الموجودة بين يديك ....



اخى الكريم هشام جزاك الله خيراً الجزاء واكثر من امثالك على رقة كلامك وغذابه اسلوبك المتميز فهى كمعادلاتك المتميزة الاخ الكريم هذه الافكار كانت تراودنى كثيراً ولكن كيفية عملها كان الصعب فقد سبقتنا اليها ولك السبق فيها ... مرة اخرى شكراً لك واتمنى لك التوفيق لاكمال المشوار فنحن فى احتياج الى مساعدتك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hosh123 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تم رفع معادلة
ارسم برفيل لأى شىء وعلى أى مسافات وبأى بيانات متاحه (فيديو) ببلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش 
فى موضوع منفصل بالرابط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240525.html


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ هشام ربنا يبارك فيك ولا نملك لك علي مجهودك المتميز الا الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب وربنا يكرمك ويبارك لك 
في دينك ومالك وهلك وولدك ويتقبل منك صالح العمل


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخ هشام ربنا يبارك فيك ولا نملك لك علي مجهودك المتميز الا الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب وربنا يكرمك ويبارك لك 
في دينك ومالك واهلك وولدك ويتقبل منك صالح العمل*
اسف علي الاخطاء الاملائية اصلي اتعلمت العربي علي كبر ههههههههههه​


----------



## khdawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود شكرك جدا علي المجهود الرائع واسأل عن المعادلات الخاصه بالميول الجانبية للطرق والخاصه بالكاتش بوينت ارجوا انت تكون انتهيت من المعادلات ووفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد عطا (1 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى الكريم واللة كنت محتاج الشرح دة جدا وربنا يحرصك فى طريقك


----------



## africano800 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (4 يناير 2011)

khdawy قال:


> السلام عليكم اود شكرك جدا علي المجهود الرائع واسأل عن المعادلات الخاصه بالميول الجانبية للطرق والخاصه بالكاتش بوينت ارجوا انت تكون انتهيت من المعادلات ووفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم 
انا بإذن الله على وشك الأنتهاء من المعادله ...
وبإذن الله بناءاً على طلب المهندس الجميل أشرف غنيم سأقوم برفع معادله الـــ
interpolation
والتى من خلالها يمكن إيجاد مناسيب على قطاعات مأخوذة على مسافات غير متساويه وتحويلها الى مسافات متساويه كما نريد وسأشرح فيها كيفيه استخراج القطاعات من برنامج اللاند ثم إدخالها الى المعادله
......


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (5 يناير 2011)

دائما في المقدمة مهندس هشام 
اسأل الله ان يتقبل منك ويبارك في المولود الجديد
ويرزقك الجنة انت ووالديك وجميع اهلك 
اللهم امين


----------



## garary (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس هشام


----------



## himahima86 (9 يناير 2011)

معادلة مهمة ارجو الاستفاده 
A1+B1=enter
ثم كلك يمين نسخ ثم تحديد العمود كامل ثم لصق خاص هتلاقى حل لباقى الاعمدة


----------



## hosh123 (9 يناير 2011)

himahima86 قال:


> معادلة مهمة ارجو الاستفاده
> a1+b1=enter
> ثم كلك يمين نسخ ثم تحديد العمود كامل ثم لصق خاص هتلاقى حل لباقى الاعمدة



السلام عليكم
انا مش فاهم حاجه من اللى انت كاتبه يا ريت تفهمنا 
بس لو انت قصدك نسخ المعادله اللى فى الخليه c1 اللى هى بتساوى a1+b1
يبقى انت مش محتاج لعمليه النسخ واللصق أعمل دبل كليك على علامه + التى تظهر فى أحد أركان الخليه المراد نسخها وهتلاقيها نسخت الخليه فى العمود كله بناءاً على المعطيات ..
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalidogc (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## صقر العايد (29 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس وجزاك الله خير جزاء الحمد لله استفدنا من مواضيع المهندس هشام احسن استفاده وننتظر مواضيعه بفارغ الصبر خصوصا دورة الاكسل واتمنى منك يا مهندس دروس بالايرث وورك بشكل مفصل ودمت بخير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جا جدا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وتلاقي مبتغاك ولا تبخل علي احد بالعلم


----------



## saidou_topo (20 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكبارك الله فيـــكبارك الله فيـــــكبارك الله فيــــــــكبارك الله فيــــــــــــكبارك الله فيـــــــــــــــكبارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــكبارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــكبارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــكبارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكبارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك
بارك الله فيــــــــــك
بارك الله فيـــــــك
بارك الله فيـــك
بارك الله فيـك
بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## غسان العجرمي (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ما شاء الله عليك يا بيشمهندس .... الأمانة: انك راااائع 
بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ......

بس انا طمعان في كرمك : اذا بتقدر تحطلي كافة الملفات اللي تم انزالها في ملف واحد فأنا راح اكون ممنون الك .... 
و مرة ثانية : مشكـــــــــــ ما قصرت ــــــــــور


----------



## hosh123 (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أشكرك أخى غسان على هذا الأطراء والتشجيع ..
واوعدك بإذن الله سأقوم برفع كل المعادلات على ملف واحد ولكن بعد الأنتهاء من تسجيل 3 معادلات قد قمت بعملها 
وذلك خلال ايام بإذن الله ...
وهى معادلات :
REFERENCE LINE
INTERPOLATION
FROM EW FILE TO EXCEL
وهذه الاخيرة تقوم بإخذ البيانات المخرجة من برنامج الايرث ورك وتحولها الى ملف اكسيل عبارة عن station , offset , level
يعنى عكس معادلة قمت بتعديلها سابقا وكانت بإسم 
INSERT EW DATA


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (14 مارس 2011)

الاخ الاكريم / hosh123 بارك الله فيك وزادك من واسع علمه 
شكرا جزيلا لك علي البرامج الرائعه وعلي الشروحات المميزه 
بصراحه موضوع اكثر من ممتاز ويستحق التقيم 
بارك الله فيك وارجوا المزيد منك دائما


----------



## metkal (14 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيك عنا ألف ألف خير مهندس هشام الرائع جدا ماشاء الله .. هذه المعادله كنت عاوز أسألك عنها ,لتساعدنا فى رسم ال pgl من الايرث على الاتوكاد مباشرة .. نحن فى الانتظار .


----------



## ايمن 91555 (20 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرالجزاء*​


----------



## teefaa_15 (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا كنت عايز ملف اكسيل اعمل فيه

draw the bending moment and shear diagrams for the first degree indeterminate beam loaded by uniform load and three concentrated loads and undergo a settlenment at supports ( two span ) 

انا عارف انه متعب بس انا فعلا مش عارف اعمل فيه حاجه


----------



## حارث البدراني (21 مارس 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا_​


----------



## khaled khalaf (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saberelsayed21 (7 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## hany_meselhey (7 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## المختار الفلسطيني (7 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وزوجك من الحور العين


----------



## hosh123 (7 مايو 2011)

آمين يا رب العالمين
بارك الله فيكم أخوانى الأعزاء وانتظرونى قريبا جداً يوجد اربع معادلات جديدة


----------



## hosh123 (4 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## سهيل البابلي (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا المجهود فى موازين حسناتك

زادك الله علما ونفعا


----------



## سامر الناصر (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك 
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hsn abd (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمد محمد على موسى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله الذى جعلنا من امة المصطفى(ص)


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

نفسى أعطى لك وسام شرف

لأن مواضيعك رائعة ومفيدة

شكر الله لك هذ المجهود


----------



## metkal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن التعبير......شكرا لك فقد ابدعت يا بش مهندس و يجب اعطاؤك و المهندس اشرف كل اوسمة المنتدى دفعة واحدة


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

اقل ما يقال ع تعون الاخ اشرف وهشام بانه لقاء السحاااااااااااااااااااااااب
مسئولين عن الخير اين المهندس فواز مع العلم انني انقطعت عن المنتدي لمدة 3 اعوام


----------



## abuhicham (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله بك أخي مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

​

بارك الله بك أخي مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed elyamany (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## سيف الكبيسي 2 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وليد مراد (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور علي هذا الجهد الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أبوتقي (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=223949&page=17#ixzz1nNGDTrG4

بارك الله بك أخي مجهود رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشار شيخ موسى (25 فبراير 2012)

_*مشكوووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير
*_


----------



## yousefrajb (25 فبراير 2012)

الهي لاتحرمنا من كل انسان مخلص


----------



## adel104 (26 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا ملك


----------



## وليد مراد (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور يا مهندس هشام


----------



## thaher (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaher (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## enzofire (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## كورنفلكس (7 مارس 2012)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هداية72 (22 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم الرابط عندي لا يشتغل تتطلع الصفحة فاضية ارجو الرد


----------



## hosh123 (23 أبريل 2012)

هداية72 قال:


> السلام عليكم الرابط عندي لا يشتغل تتطلع الصفحة فاضية ارجو الرد


السلام عليكم
جرب هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32

وأنصحك أنك تتدخل على الموضوع ده هيفيدك أكتر 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...يل-أوتوكاد-برامج-مساحية-متنوعة-)-وشرحها-فيديو


----------



## saaddd (23 أبريل 2012)

ممكن طريقة الوصول إلى تقطع عمود مع نص علماً أن الجدول يحتوي مسميات أعمدة وسطور غير المسميات والأرقام الأصلية 
جزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت بكثير منا لشرح


----------



## adel.ali (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saro.khaled (24 مايو 2012)

الله يجزيك الف خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## cr710 (28 يوليو 2012)

*اقل ما يقال في وصفك بأنك مهندس رائع ...وتستحق كل التقدير والاحترام واتمني من ربنا ان يكرمك ويزيدك بسطة في العلم تقدر تفيد اخواننا المهندسين وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك*​


----------



## maged dida (28 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hosh123 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع شرح لمعادلة كيفية نقل البيانات المستخرجة من النسخة القديمة للأيرث ورك الأى الاكسيل وتعديل شكلها ليسهل التعامل معها ..
رابط الفيديو على اليوتيوب
‫معادلة نقل البيانات من الأيرث ورك إلى الاكسيل‬‎ - YouTube
رابط تحميل المعادلة
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#!/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!184

ستجدونها بإسم 
FROM EW FILE TO EXCEL


----------



## Eng.zeky (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## almomani (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزيت خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مم غلاب (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء المهندسين ارجو وضع المعادلات الخاصة للمهندس هشام فوزى فى موقع غير موقع 4shar لااشتطيع التحميل من خلالة ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم الصغير فى القسم


----------



## hassan.algabry (2 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يباركلك


----------



## ahmed elyamany (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (17 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اشرف محمد جمعه (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## يونس الدايمي (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## يونس الدايمي (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed sala (23 يناير 2014)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم بجد جميله جدا الملفات الاكسيل بس في بعض الملفات ببسورد ومش عرف البسورد ايه ؟


----------



## asad1977 (14 مايو 2014)

شيئ جميل 
شكرا


----------



## jamalmo (20 مايو 2014)

very good effort


----------



## mamathashem (23 مايو 2014)

جزالك الله خيراااااا


----------



## فارس22 (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## SOKAR101 (26 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يبارك فيك م هشام وفى أهلك ومالك .
وياريت اذا كان عند حضرتك متسع من الوقت ان تشرح لنا كيف عمل الاكسيل لل vetical curve & super elevation
نفع الله بك وبالمسلمين . اللهم امين


----------



## mohamed sala (27 مايو 2014)

Thank You


----------



## EnG.Zaghloul (1 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

